# Mewbie



## talks2much (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi! 

I'm new here and just looking for good info and advice on raising kitties.

I live in the Midwest, am married nearly 30 years, have two kids, two kitties and a pupkin. 

My oldest kitty, Callie, is around 6 years old (rescued at about 4 weeks of age by my adult son's friends from a soccer field where she was found wandering and smelling like the engine of a car). She is a beautiful calico girl who is becoming more and more loving as she ages. 

Our baby boy, Carl, is an orange and creme at least part Maine **** (we think) who was found just this past December (the vet guessed him at 7 to 8 weeks old) living in the the truck shop that my husband runs. He was so dirty the guys couldn't even tell what color he was! He's now going on 8 months old.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

They sound adorable!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Pictures pictures!  Welcome. I had a calico for a number of years, what a personality.


----------

